# pet strips for spider mites?



## greenfairy (Aug 9, 2009)

Despite my mite problem, I still have some very nice plants that are flowering & let me tell ya, these girls are pretty, but I do have mites & I'm afraid that they are going to get into the flowers. they are working their way up, & I don't want to destroy the quality of my plants or the quantity by using any insecticides, I've read some threads that say to use "no pest strips", anybody out there have any negative feedback, or is this the way to go since I only have a few short weeks till harvest?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

the mites will get into the flowers if ya dont stop them ,,

i dont know about peststrips as spidermites dont fly so not sure what use they would be in the grow room ,,,,,id go with ladybugs,,goodluck eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 9, 2009)

Look in my sig.

Dont laugh it off.

You are fighting an army, the more you remove, the slower the adance.

eace:


----------



## daddyo (Aug 9, 2009)

hippy, i love that idea, suck up them suckers!
i thought of doing this when i first spotted the mites.
but i dont have anything small enough that i wouldnt worry about hurting the girls
i also thought about using air to blow them off. i could regulate the psi as to not burn the plants or blow off parts.... could work as im growing outside.
but i figured since they're just starting to flower, i hit em with the FF spray.


----------



## Hick (Aug 9, 2009)

NPS are poison.. an insecticide. They don't allow them in resteraunts or food stores for a reason..  Read the warning..


----------



## greenfairy (Aug 9, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Look in my sig.
> 
> Dont laugh it off.
> 
> ...


  I'm new at this,dude, I have no idea what a "sig" is & fighting an army I am, but I'll tell ya, despite the mites, I have some very nice plants, with beautiful flowers, & the mites are working their way up so the bottem of the plant is suffering & I can't let 'em get to the flowers before harvest, which is only about 3 wks.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 9, 2009)

greenfairy said:
			
		

> I'm new at this,dude, I have no idea what a "sig" is & fighting an army I am, but I'll tell ya, despite the mites, I have some very nice plants, with beautiful flowers, & the mites are working their way up so the bottem of the plant is suffering & I can't let 'em get to the flowers before harvest, which is only about 3 wks.


Sig = signature click on the link in hippy's signature ! Opps you need to copy and paste the link and change the xx into tt in that link ! Maybe a straw LOL !  hxxp://www.electricpig.co.uk/2008/09/23/henry-the-hoovers-back-to-clean-your-keyboard/


----------



## greenfairy (Aug 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> the mites will get into the flowers if ya dont stop them ,,
> 
> i dont know about peststrips as spidermites dont fly so not sure what use they would be in the grow room ,,,,,id go with ladybugs,,goodluck eace:


  That can't happen!! I only have about 3 weeks till harvest, do I have time for lady bugs? I live in the US, how long does it take to get 'em? & how long before they get all those nasty mites? So many questions, & not much time.:holysheep:


----------



## greenfairy (Aug 9, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Sig = signature click on the link in hippy's signature ! Opps you need to copy and paste the link and change the xx into tt in that link !


  Thanks dude. I feel like a dummy when I can't understand all the lingo, & if you don't ask...


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 9, 2009)

greenfairy said:
			
		

> That can't happen!! I only have about 3 weeks till harvest, do I have time for lady bugs? I live in the US, how long does it take to get 'em? & how long before they get all those nasty mites? So many questions, & not much time.:holysheep:


You can inquire at a local nursery (plant shop) and they'll know how to get em ! There is an assinator wasp as well does'nt harm people but i don't recall if they attack spider mites they may be for aphids i'm not sure.... someone may chime in !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2009)

greenfairy said:
			
		

> That can't happen!! I only have about 3 weeks till harvest, do I have time for lady bugs? I live in the US, how long does it take to get 'em? & how long before they get all those nasty mites? So many questions, & not much time.:holysheep:



Save your money--ladybugs do not work.


----------



## greenfairy (Aug 10, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Save your money--ladybugs do not work.


  Damn it. This really sux, I can't let those f-ers get into the flowers, & there's not much time for me to do much. Very frustrating. Thanx for the input. Every little bit helps.


----------



## greenfairy (Aug 10, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> hippy, i love that idea, suck up them suckers!
> i thought of doing this when i first spotted the mites.
> but i dont have anything small enough that i wouldnt worry about hurting the girls
> i also thought about using air to blow them off. i could regulate the psi as to not burn the plants or blow off parts.... could work as im growing outside.
> but i figured since they're just starting to flower, i hit em with the FF spray.


  Wait, I'm not sure what hippy is saying. I'm new @ all this stuff.


----------



## Yellowjacket (Aug 10, 2009)

All I can tell ya is they worked for me. They release chemical vapors that kill them off so they don't need to fly. Otherwise, Neem, safers soap etc.

YJ


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2009)

greenfairy said:
			
		

> I'm new @ all this stuff.



gf...if I may offer a research 'tip'..... if you scroll all the way to the bottom of this page, you will see several "Related threads".  Many times, those may contain the answer you look for..


----------



## greenfairy (Aug 10, 2009)

Yellowjacket said:
			
		

> All I can tell ya is they worked for me. They release chemical vapors that kill them off so they don't need to fly. Otherwise, Neem, safers soap etc.
> 
> YJ


      Well... That kinda makes sense. I think I "mite" try 'em, that & some Foxfarm "don't bug me", Daddyo suggested it, did some reading up on it & is all organic & can be used all the way up till harvest, all I know is I'm running out of time! :holysheep:


----------



## Yellowjacket (Aug 11, 2009)

They will kill them and still allow you to have mite free buds. If you are worried about the fumes don't stay in there with them and don't go sniffing yer exhaust. After 2 weeks you can discard them after verifying that there are no mites crawling around. There will be no lingering taste on yer buds.

YJ


----------



## gourmet (Aug 11, 2009)

No pest strips contain a neurotoxin.  In cases when I do use them (and not around edibles or smokables) I air them out outside for a few days before I put them in my basement.  I do not recommend them for anything ingestible or inhalable.


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 11, 2009)

IMHO this is the best product to use to erradicate spider mites hxxp://www.spidermitecontrol.com/

I have also found this, Amblyseius andersoni is a predatory mite which feeds on many types of small arthropod prey and pollen. It is widely reported in the literature as a predator of spider mites on fruit crops such as apples, peaches, grapes and raspberries. Recent research at PPO in the Netherlands identified A. andersoni as a promising predator for use on ornamental plants grown for gardens.


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2009)

...aaaagain!... on no pest strips...


> Quote:
> Warnings: Keep out of reach of children. Precautionary Statements: Hazards to Humans and Domestic Animals. CAUTION: Do not get in Mouth. Harmful if swallowed. After prolonged storage, a small amount of liquid may form on strip. Do not get liquid in eyes. Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling strip. Do not use in hospitals or clinic rooms, such as patient rooms, wards, nurseries, operating or emergency areas. Do not use in any rooms or closets of rooms where infants, children, sick or aged are or will be present for an extended period of confinement. Do not use in kitchens (except cupboards), restaurants or areas where food is prepared or served. Do not use in any area of the home where people will be present for extended periods of time. Not to be taken internally by humans or animals.
> from US department of household products data base hXXp://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=19020075


  If you hang it in your grow, you 'are' ingesting it...:confused2:...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2009)

:yeahthat:  try this  :ciao:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41583


----------



## greenfairy (Aug 12, 2009)

Yellowjacket said:
			
		

> They will kill them and still allow you to have mite free buds. If you are worried about the fumes don't stay in there with them and don't go sniffing yer exhaust. After 2 weeks you can discard them after verifying that there are no mites crawling around. There will be no lingering taste on yer buds.
> 
> YJ


  Thanx a Lot, I've been wanting to use 'em, becuz don't want to risk residue of any sprays, but I thought that NPS were like those nasty fly strips (surprised & releived to see they weren't), & people saying "mites don't fly,won't work", which made sense, then I read your thread, which made even more sense, went to home depot & read the entire pkg, & decided to do it. It's oderless & vapors released are controlled, + my setup is very well ventilated! Again, thank you, wish me luck


----------



## leafminer (Aug 12, 2009)

The warnings on NPS are to stop people keeping them in areas where they could contaminate food or be directly inhaled by people or for that matter a range of fauna including tortoises, snakes, lizards, etc. and, actually, NPS are pretty dangerous - I mean in a lethal way - to such cold-blooded creatures.
In mammals such as humans they act as neurotoxins causing nerve problems - the same is true of he flysprays people use in their homes etc.; the only difference is that the NPS release a small amount continuously whereas a spray releases a much larger amount for a shorter period of time.
However, to assume that the above affects a person in any way who smokes some bud that was exposed to the usual small concentration released by an NPS, is doubtful. If you believe it to be a risk, I would be interested in properly cited evidence. A plant is not affected by, or is an absorber, of NPS and even if it were, plants metabolise phosphates (the main molecule in NPS) into starches and energy.
Pretty safe product when used properly. Definitely not to be used in confined spaces or in spaces occupied more than occasionally.


----------



## leafminer (Aug 12, 2009)

BTW:
Can you get hold of some pyrethrum? That will do it. Pyrethrum is a natural insecticide from plants, that is harmless to mammals. Warning: it is lethal to fish ]and ] similar cold blooded animals. It can be hard to find pure pyrethrum, any adulterated stuff is no good. It degrades in a few weeks so even if you get it in the flowers, it will be degraded in drying and curing. And anyway it has long been known to be safe to humans.


----------



## greenfairy (Aug 16, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> BTW:
> Can you get hold of some pyrethrum? That will do it. Pyrethrum is a natural insecticide from plants, that is harmless to mammals. Warning: it is lethal to fish ]and ] similar cold blooded animals. It can be hard to find pure pyrethrum, any adulterated stuff is no good. It degrades in a few weeks so even if you get it in the flowers, it will be degraded in drying and curing. And anyway it has long been known to be safe to humans.


           Somebody else mentioned pyrethrum but also cautioned against phytotoxicity.  I'm very interested & would like to know where can I purchase some undiluted pyrethrum?


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> The warnings on NPS are or for that matter a range of fauna including tortoises, snakes, lizards, etc. and, actually, NPS are pretty dangerous - I mean in a lethal way - to such cold-blooded creatures.
> In mammals such as humans they act as neurotoxins causing nerve problems - the same is true of he flysprays people use in their homes etc.; the only difference is that the NPS release a small amount continuously whereas a spray releases a much larger amount for a shorter period of time.
> However, to assume that the above affects a person in any way who smokes some bud that was exposed to the usual small concentration released by an NPS, is doubtful. If you believe it to be a risk, I would be interested in properly cited evidence. A plant is not affected by, or is an absorber, of NPS and even if it were, plants metabolise phosphates (the main molecule in NPS) into starches and energy.
> Pretty safe product when used properly. Definitely not to be used in confined spaces or in spaces occupied more than occasionally.



???.. _" to stop people keeping them in areas where they could contaminate food or be directly inhaled by people"_... because it doesn't 'state' that it is harmfull if "smoked" ?? ....Would you use it on your vegetables?...  "I" don't care to _ingest_ any toxins.   "*Not to be taken internally by humans or animals.*"...  If you hang it in your grow room for an extended time, then consume what was grown in there, wouldn't that be .."taken internally"?   
  IMO, the warning is pretty clear and evident...


----------

